# Tahitian Po'e - banana pudding



## Anau (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I was watching a show on the Travel Channel about Tahiti and it featured this woman who showed how to make po'e or banana pudding. I wrote down the recipe so I thought I'd share it.

Po'e

Plantains
Cassava starch
Sugar
Coconut milk

Boil 5-10 cooking bananas or ripe plantains in their skins for 10 minutes or until soft (when I tried i went for 15 mintues). Take them out and when they're cool enough to handle, remove the skins and mash thoroughly like you would potatoes. 

Add enough cassava starch to equal half the volume of the mashed bananas. Then add enough sugar to equal half the volume of the starch (don't you just love ratios). For me, it seemed a little dry so I added some coconut milk. Also add a little vanilla (optional).

Plop the banana mash onto some bananas leaves or parchment paper and wrap it up in the shape of a flat rectangle. Place onto a baking sheet seam-side down so it dosen't open and bake for about 30 mintutes at 350 F (they didn't say what temp/time on the show but this worked out for me).

After it's done, unwrap and it should be like a firm pudding. Cut into cubes and pour over more coconut milk. Eat with hands, of course.

I found cassava starch at an Asian market. I'm sure other starches would work although if you use corn starch, you'll probably end up using a lot less. Also I think I might try adding evaporated milk next time.


----------

